# How Did I Do?



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

So today I made the decision to pick up my first mill. I picked up a mini mill, it's a Micro-Mark Microlux. It's something for me to learn on for now.

It came with a drill chuck, collet chuck, a box plumb full of end mills and fly cutters, a hold down set, parallels, he also threw in a hand full of reamers, some stainless bar stock, hex bar stock and a Tapmatic tapping head. I believe the tapping head is too big for this little mill, but I thought it was nice of him to toss it in.

Picked this all up for under $500. So, how did I do? I already made my first chips with it. I took a 1" chunk of 2" OD aluminum and used a ball cutter to plung mill my initials in the stock. Those were the very first chips I have ever made on a mill and it was exciting!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 3, 2016)

welcome to the milling club!
a mill and tooling for under $500, sounds like you did great to me!!!
nice score, they are very nice machines
happy machining


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm wondering if I should sell the tapping head. From what I can tell, I can get back most of the money I spent if I sell it. Or should I keep it for when I get a bigger mill?


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2016)

Sounds like you did good.  How big is the tapping head?  What is the tap range?

If the tapping head is too big for the mill, then I would say you need to buy a bigger mill.


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Sounds like you did good.  How big is the tapping head?  What is the tap range?
> 
> If the tapping head is too big for the mill, then I would say you need to buy a bigger mill.



The tapping head is a Tapmatic 50 TC/DC. I do plan on eventually getting a nice, big mill. I just wanted something small for me to learn on and do little projects on while I save for a bigger mill. I couldn't pass this "package deal" up. The guy also gave me a three jaw chuck. Still trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## mikey (Nov 3, 2016)

boostin53 said:


> The guy also gave me a three jaw chuck. Still trying to figure out what to do with it.



Well, you could always buy a lathe ...


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2016)

boostin53 said:


> The tapping head is a Tapmatic 50 TC/DC



That tapping head should be fine on your mill up to about 1/4 inch, maybe 5/16.  The tapping head will handle #6 to 1/2 inch.


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

mikey said:


> Well, you could always buy a lathe ...


I already have a lathe! And this chuck is too small for it.


----------



## mikey (Nov 3, 2016)

boostin53 said:


> I already have a lathe! And this chuck is too small for it.



Oh ... okay, then you can always give it to me!


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## kingmt01 (Nov 3, 2016)

boostin53 said:


> I already have a lathe! And this chuck is too small for it.


To small? I have two small chucks that fit my little lathe. The however live on my 14x40 & I Mount them in my big chuck when I'm building parts to small for my big chuck to hold. I want to mount one of them on my rotory table.


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 3, 2016)

Pictures?

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> Pictures?
> 
> Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


Coming right up


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

Okay so here is most of the haul. I understand that it is small, and a toy compared to some, if not most of the members mills on here. But it works for me for the time being and I'm enjoying it.

Also, this is not the permanent location for it. I unloaded everything going and set it down on the first bench in the garage. I then decided I wanted to mess with it before figuring a permanent resting place. I did a light cleaning on it before making chips and plan on going over the entire machine to make it as new as possible. And I guess the box of end mills wasn't plumb full, but it's enough to get me started. I checked most of them for damage and only came across two that had damage. There are also a small box of miscellaneous bolts and what not, I believe some of it goes to the hold down kit.


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't know why the picture went sideways......oh well


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice score.oh and


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

Haha why?! I thought it was a good deal and I jumped on it! About time I get a nice tool score! Although I'm seriously debating on selling the tapping head


----------



## fixit (Nov 3, 2016)

And it JUST BEGINS !

fixit


----------



## brino (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice haul at a great price!
Congratulations.

It looks like that tapping head could be used in a drill press too.
-brino


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 3, 2016)

Around here "you suck" means "I'm insanely jealous that that isint my awsome deal/score to brag about"

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## jpfabricator (Nov 3, 2016)

Btw, the tapping head is no good, send it to me for proper disposal.  

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 3, 2016)

boostin53 said:


> Haha why?! I thought it was a good deal and I jumped on it! About time I get a nice tool score! Although I'm seriously debating on selling the tapping head




The "You Suck" banner is meant in a good way around here. It means you got a really good deal and we are green with envy.
And as for the taping head. If you sell it today, tomorrow you will need it.  You can use it in a drill press, or in your lathe.


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> Btw, the tapping head is no good, send it to me for proper disposal.
> 
> Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!



Sure, no problem! Send me a check in return lol


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

I know the "you suck" was a friendly way of being jealous. I was just horsing around asking "why". I wanted to feel even better about my steal of a deal.


----------



## boostin53 (Nov 3, 2016)

kd4gij said:


> And as for the taping head. If you sell it today, tomorrow you will need it.  You can use it in a drill press, or in your lathe.



Good point. I didn't even think about using it in the drill press, let alone the lathe.


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Nov 4, 2016)

Sweet! ....It reminds somewhat of a Jet I bought for $750 (and you got more stuff (like I had to scrounge up a vice), I gave it a little TLC too and I bought X power feed on craigslist about a yr later, then sold it with some tooling and other stuff for $2000 (I know, sometimes I'm stupid!!) ...What length table is yours? (Mine was around 32"( bye about 9")....FYI: If it or you don't have one, you can get a little DRO and scale kit brand new for that quill for about 50 bones ($) (Amazon)


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Nov 4, 2016)

...PS you can clamp that 3 jaw on the table and use to hold to drill and some light milling on rounds....yoose' can even grip a long ("tall") round in it, use the vice to the side and clamp a support bar or whatever at an angle and tie it up tight (notch the support bar) with wire and do some light milling that way on the end of long rounds...Have fun!! (Be careful)...PS I'm asking what size table because it doesn't look like it's that mini/micro from here!


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Nov 4, 2016)

...somebody stop me!...when you find a permanent home for that thang', try to figure and place it at or close to the edge (end) corner of the bench and yoose' can set up and clamp (like using a v block) how ever long ("tall") rounds there's room for to mill or drill the ends of even 5' or so long (or longer if you're a giant and have a high bench! LOL)...Its not hard depending on using the table edge (end opposite a X power feed you might add) to set up and camp a V block for rounds or an angle plate for squares and flats (or cranking the table out of the way and clamping the fixture (V block, vise, angle plate (yada) on the bench)....but its nice if your mills head swings around 90 degrees or so?....


----------



## Christian Poulsen (Nov 4, 2016)

...I said somebody stop me! LOL...If you see my profile pick with my old 81' Wide Glide, I built (milled, bored) those front fork triple trees out of some "aircraft" aluminum on my little Jet plus some work on those Honda Gold Wing tubes, wheel hubs and dual disc brake assembly (Honda Gold Wing parts on a Harley?!?! (I know, I know...blasphemy!!


----------



## wsfurrie (Nov 10, 2016)

boostin53 said:


> So today I made the decision to pick up my first mill. I picked up a mini mill, it's a Micro-Mark Microlux. It's something for me to learn on for now.
> 
> It came with a drill chuck, collet chuck, a box plumb full of end mills and fly cutters, a hold down set, parallels, he also threw in a hand full of reamers, some stainless bar stock, hex bar stock and a Tapmatic tapping head. I believe the tapping head is too big for this little mill, but I thought it was nice of him to toss it in.
> 
> Picked this all up for under $500. So, how did I do? I already made my first chips with it. I took a 1" chunk of 2" OD aluminum and used a ball cutter to plung mill my initials in the stock. Those were the very first chips I have ever made on a mill and it was exciting!




Good luck with it. I have had a Micro-Mark mill for a few years. It is the older discontinued model that is smaller yet than yours. Due to sever space constraints I needed a smaller unit but it has worked well for the type of work I do. After a couple of years I had to replace the power PC board but that was easy and not too costly. I have found that a lot of my Unimat and Taig tools can be used on the mill and vice-versa. 
Have fun.
Wayne


----------

